# 5'x16' HO Layout



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

After dreaming HUGE, I've decided to scale back the layout to something my son and I can accomplish. Its overall dimensions are 5'x16' with a divider for some scenery. 24" minimum radii except the yellow areas which are 20". Any insight is welcome.

Edit: there is access all the way around it.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

As a newbie here that is finally getting close to a final layout plan, I think it looks awesome. I wish I had of known to plan for 5 foot wide vs the 4 foot standard ply that I did. No complaints because it is coming together, but I think 5 feet is awesome. The only other thing I would recommend dependant on the wall and door setup would be 2 feet wide along walls.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

BigGRacing said:


> As a newbie here that is finally getting close to a final layout plan, I think it looks awesome. I wish I had of known to plan for 5 foot wide vs the 4 foot standard ply that I did. No complaints because it is coming together, but I think 5 feet is awesome. The only other thing I would recommend dependant on the wall and door setup would be 2 feet wide along walls.


I plan on making it with 4x8 sheets. The middle section is 3ft wide. So cutting the sheet will give you a 4’x5’ and 4’x3’ piece. I also have a couple leftover pieces to make the middle angled section.

It’s going in a room that’s 40’ish x 24’ish feet so space isn’t an issue. I just went way overboard designing a layout to fill the space and then realized I’ll never finish it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting layout...it has it all...ample continuous running on a double track main and
some very challenging switching situations. I am particularly impressed with the
vast yard. You'll need that to store the many cars that you'll be gettiing over time. The
one thing it lacks is ability to turn a train around to go in the other direction.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I like the plan a lot. It does seem to incorporate many elements needed to give a layout a solid appeal that lasts more than six operating sessions.

I'm sure you have considered it by now, but what is your thinking for the various radials opposite the turntable where you could probably just as easily have an engine house or a roundhouse? I ask this because those radials should have a purpose other than as a place to store unused locomotives. It would normally be a repair/maintenance facility, and this would normally mean a structure providing shelter, hot water and steam, electrical and pneumatic equipment, tools, lubricants and other liquids, and overhead lift capacity.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like your trackplan. Very nice yard area. I guess you won't have any passenger trains with no station area.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

DonR said:


> Very interesting layout...it has it all...ample continuous running on a double track main and
> some very challenging switching situations. I am particularly impressed with the
> vast yard. You'll need that to store the many cars that you'll be gettiing over time. The
> one thing it lacks is ability to turn a train around to go in the other direction.
> ...


Do you see a way to add that in without just making the layout larger? I have room but the whole point was to make something that can get accomplished, learn on, and have some fun with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

mesenteria said:


> I like the plan a lot. It does seem to incorporate many elements needed to give a layout a solid appeal that lasts more than six operating sessions.
> 
> I'm sure you have considered it by now, but what is your thinking for the various radials opposite the turntable where you could probably just as easily have an engine house or a roundhouse? I ask this because those radials should have a purpose other than as a place to store unused locomotives. It would normally be a repair/maintenance facility, and this would normally mean a structure providing shelter, hot water and steam, electrical and pneumatic equipment, tools, lubricants and other liquids, and overhead lift capacity.


Yeah I thought about that. Some of the roundhouse models look like they might take up too much room so I might try my hand at custom building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I like your trackplan. Very nice yard area. I guess you won't have any passenger trains with no station area.


My son brought that up. I’m not sure how to add that right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

As we view your diagram in the original post, which is _"the front"?_
Is it the "top side" where the yard is, or is it the "main line" towards the bottom of the plan?

Are you going to have access to BOTH SIDES of that layout?
If not, looks like it's going to be a very long "reach" to the yard (for uncoupling cars, etc.).
Particularly to the industries/sidings on the upper left, or if you need to re-rail equipment on the crossovers "up top".

I would figure on an "access aisle" along one side that's at least 24-30" wide.
And perhaps 36-48" at the back (where the yard is).


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> *OP:*
> 
> As we view your diagram in the original post, which is _"the front"?_
> Is it the "top side" where the yard is, or is it the "main line" towards the bottom of the plan?
> ...


There is access all the way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would take some changes to the trackage in the center of the layout to create a
'reverse loop', basically, running lower right thru the yard toward upper left.. Probably not worth the effort 
since you can turn your locos around
to go 'the other way' using the turntable. You could simply move the caboose to
the 'opposite' end of the train and you've done it without the complications of
a reverse loop and big changes to your track plan.

Don


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Made a few changes. I got rid of the turntable and replaced with some sheds. If I expand, it will go off the right side. Then I'll expand the yard, maybe a reverse loop, and maybe a turntable. Right now I think a turntable is more than I want to spend for this layout. I also adjusted the industry.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you want a potential to expand, you should consider installing the turnouts and stub track now. Saves ripping things out later.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you want a potential to expand, you should consider installing the turnouts and stub track now. Saves ripping things out later.


Good idea. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I have my table built, I just need to paint it and then add the foam top. Then the next step is laying roadbed and track.

Can I get some advice on how to design the roadbeds to be realistic. My initial thought was to cork the mainlines and the yard. Then drop down to foam level for the industry and yard buildings. Does this sound right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I just corked the mainlines and put all other on the foam, yard included.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In general, Mainline track will have a nice, clean ballast profile, elevated above the surrounding terrain. Cork or foam roadbed will give you that profile. Yard tracks will also be well-maintained, but without the raised profile. You can simulate this by using sheets of cork or foam, or just laying it right on the Layout base )although technically, it would be at the same height as the mainline tracks. Sidings can be anything from well ballasted like mainline to ties laid in dirt and ballasted the same way. The more use it gets, the better it will be maintained.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

It's easier to maintain all the tracks at the same level that messing around and taking up track going up and down. Real railways might do it differently to prevent cars from rolling out on the main, but model RR don't have all that space! Keep it simple and put sheet cork in for the yards.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I installed my five track staging yard on cork but the engine service facility tracks are on the sub-roadbed. Still ballasted, but lightly.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

I was running trains through in my head and I felt like the yard might be missing a run around to help the switch pulling and added cars to the rear of a "westbound" train. I also felt like I needed another mainline crossover so trains traveling opposite directions could avoid each other yet make it back to the yard.

Playing it out in my head, only having 1 crossover at the top meant you had to do a complete loop of the layout to crossover and if trains are running in the opposite direction then eventually you'll have an issue.

I don't want it to be spaghetti but can I get some advice on the current plan. I have ordered John Armstrong's Track Planning book, so that might give me a better understanding.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think that's a very good start. Lots of operating potential -- by which I mean the opportunity to do things with your trains other than just watching them run.

You might consider adding one more crossover to the right side, thus reducing the number of stub ended tracks by one. You also might want to move the upper of the two yard turnouts in that location to the left, making a parallelogram shape and making it more of a true ladder.


----------

